# 2006/07 Race Face- Rocky Mountain



## mountainlion (16. September 2006)

Hi,
auf den homepages der beiden firmen habe ich nichts gefunden, deshalb hier meine frage. wo bekomme ich den neuesten und aktuellsten katalog von Race Face und Rocky mountain her?
mfg matthias


----------



## janos (16. September 2006)

30 peitschen hiebe auf den nackten arsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. September 2006)

Mindestens ... !!!


----------



## mountainlion (17. September 2006)

weil?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. September 2006)

Email schreiben, anfragen, erhalten, freuen


----------



## janos (18. September 2006)

oder drei themen weiter unten schauen


----------



## mountainlion (18. September 2006)

ob ich nun eine email oder einen thread verfasse macht doch nun wirklich keinen unterschied. wenn auch der thread nicht interessiert oder ihr keine passenden informationen habt um jemanden zu helfen, dann brauch ihr ja de thread nicht lesen, oder etwas dazuschreiben.
langsam aber sicher hab ich das gefühl das in diesem forum eine allergie gegen den wissensdurst und informationsinteresse der mitglieder herscht.
das forum ist ja schließlich da um sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen und zu helfen, oder liege ich da falsch? dann informiert mich darüber
Ich bemühe mich genau so, anderen mitgliedern zu helfen wenn ich kann, fällt auch das so schwer. und stört auch der thread so sehr das ihr nicht an ihm vorbeilesen könnt, oder auch komentare wie diesen sparen könnt?


> 30 peitschen hiebe auf den nackten arsch!


aber trotz allem akzeptiere ich eure meinung und werde nicht mehr fragen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. September 2006)

Ich verstehe deine Aufregung nur bedingt.

Ich habe doch geschrieben was du zu tun hast um einen aktuellen Katalog zu erhalten....

Prinzipiell ist es aber immer so, du willst etwas von einem Hersteller haben, also trete ich doch als allererstes mit diesem in Kontakt ..... und über ein paar zynische Kommentare sollte man im Forum immer hinwegsehen können ....


----------



## mountainlion (18. September 2006)

ich bin keines wegs aufgeregt...sondern habe sachlich versucht eine erklärung zu erhalten, wenn du das nicht so siehst kann ich es auch nicht ändern...

ja, jetzt weiß ich es, dafür bin ich auch dankbar, und dagegen sage ich nichts

du hast recht prinzipiell tritt man zuerstr mit einem hersteller in kontakt. Und was ist das für ein unterforum?->richtig Herstellerforum. und was habe ich durch den thread getan?-> richtig, ich habe versucht durch eine der vielen kommunikationsmethoden (email,sms,telefon,thread) mit dem hersteller, oder einer vertretung in diesem forum in kontakt zu treten.

darauf wollte ich hinaus... wie ich ihn kontakt trete ist doch wirklich egal, oder nicht?

ich habe bereits mehrmals in diesem forum über ein "paar" zynische kommentare hinweggelesen, leider aber war dieser jene, der das sprichwörtliche fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. September 2006)

Dann ist ja in Ordnung.

Nur sollte dir auch bewusst sein, das der offizielle Support seitens Rocky Mountain in diesem Forum nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.

Also wirst du wohl oder übel direkt über die Herstellerseite mit Rocky in Verbindung treten müssen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## mountainlion (18. September 2006)

sieh an, das wusste ich nicht, danke für die info...

nichts für ungut, meinungsverschiedenheiten haben ja doch einen sinn, wenn man sachlich bleibt, dies ist der beweis dafür 

mfg matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (18. September 2006)

sers,
wenn du in rock/raceface unter forum gehst um einen thema zu erstellen siehst du auf der ersten seite ziemlich weit oben einen thread der rocky mountain 2007 heist! macht es also sinn nochmal so einen zu erstellen??
beim nächsten mal benutzt du vorher einfach die sufu oder machst die augen auf

mfg janos

ps: sorry das ich dir das nicht gleich geschrieben hab aber ich dachte du siehst es vielleicht selbst


----------



## janos (18. September 2006)




----------



## mountainlion (18. September 2006)

ja, also ich hab sowohl auf der homepage der beiden firmen nachgesehen, und ich habe auch hier im unterforum für RF&RM nachgesehn, aber sprichwörtlich: "vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht mehr gesehen" 
tut mir leid ich kann im nachhinein auch nicht mehr sagen wieso ich den thread nicht entdeckt habe...
trotzdem danke


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. September 2006)

schaut mal auf die Bikeaction Seite. Da könnt ihr euch den 2007er Rocky, als auch den Race Face Katalog ordern..
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=375

Viel Spaß damit, 
Mario


----------



## mountainlion (21. September 2006)

hi, danke für die info, aber das formular lässt sich nicht abschicken ("Ihr Formular konnte nicht abgeschickt werden!"), auch wenn ich alles korrekt ausfülle?


----------



## Dome_2001 (21. September 2006)

stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben 

Das Formular kann man nicht abschicken. Habe es gerade auch versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b12k3 (21. September 2006)

Ich schicke soweit möglich immer von GMX (oder was auch immer du hast) aus ab. Hab sie ende der Woche geordert und gestern sind sie gekommen.

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## mountainlion (21. September 2006)

das geht natürlich auch  thx


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2006)

hab letztes jahr den katalog geordert, aber nie was bekommen - kann's sein, dass bikeaction die gratis-kataloge nur innerhalb deutschlands versendet?


----------



## mountainlion (23. September 2006)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, sie haben mir per mail bescheid gegeben das sie die kataloge mir zuschicken werden


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2006)

Bikeaction ist nur der Importeur für Deutschland. Ihr müsst euch an den Importeur in eurem Land richten wenn ihr Kataloge haben wollt.


----------



## mountainlion (24. September 2006)

das wird doch wohl möglich sein den katalog ein paar kilometer weiter nach österreich zu schicken, schließlich sind wir ja alle in einer "Europäischen Union" 

und  ich habe vermutet das der importeur so wie meistens für D/A und CH zuständig ist...


----------



## soederbohm (24. September 2006)

Ich befürchte, da irrst Du Dich. Mindestens die Schweiz hat nen eigenen Importeur und dementsprechend AUT wahrscheinlich auch. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## b12k3 (25. September 2006)

Da ich den schicken Katalog je schon hier hab..

Österreich:
Trandsport
Tel.: +43 5574 47174
[email protected]

Schweiz:
Chris Sports Systems
Tel.: +41 5235 51484
[email protected]
www.chrissports.ch


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Oktober 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:


> Österreich:
> Trandsport
> Tel.: +43 5574 47174
> [email protected]



hat perfekt funktioniert, danke!


----------



## mountainlion (6. Oktober 2006)

ja, hab von denn in deutschland ne mail bekommen mit der adresse und mail vom österreich import.

thx, müsste bald da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

